# Canned Lasagna: yep! do it now! :)



## Dakine

Okay, so I tried something new, and I wanted to break this subject off the 'what are you canning today' thread...

I just ate a pint of the lasagna that I canned last night, it was perfect!

Next payday I'm buying 10 of these, as well as the 70 wide mouth jars to hold them, and BOOM!!!! my preps are getting a huge TASTY new additional bump!


This was Stouffers Party Size 5lb 10oz lasagna pan cut into pieces and forced into jars through my SS funnel. 

I had to let it thaw first so my knife could cut it into manageable chunks.

The pasta tasted as good as I would have expected from fresh, and overall, the entire mix was delicious!!!! 

fight the power!
happy canning!


----------



## memrymaker

Excellent! Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> Okay, so I tried something new, and I wanted to break this subject off the 'what are you canning today' thread...
> 
> I just ate a pint of the lasagna that I canned last night, it was perfect!
> 
> Next payday I'm buying 10 of these, as well as the 70 wide mouth jars to hold them, and BOOM!!!! my preps are getting a huge TASTY new additional bump!
> 
> This was Stouffers Party Size 5lb 10oz lasagna pan cut into pieces and forced into jars through my SS funnel.
> 
> I had to let it thaw first so my knife could cut it into manageable chunks.
> 
> The pasta tasted as good as I would have expected from fresh, and overall, the entire mix was delicious!!!!
> 
> fight the power!
> happy canning!


Did you pressure can it for 90 minutes?


----------



## Davarm

Thank you Dakine, I was going to experiment with it but since you did, I can just pick it up and run with it.

Hear that Ms Nelda, we have another experimenter here!


----------



## Dakine

neldarez said:


> Did you pressure can it for 90 minutes?


wide mouth pints for 75 minutes


----------



## Dakine

I was thinking about this... I need to call 2 store managers

WallyWorld and the local Food4Less. They're not expecting someone to just walk up and buy that stuff in quantity! lol


----------



## Dixie

Dakine said:


> I was thinking about this... I need to call 2 store managers
> 
> WallyWorld and the local Food4Less. They're not expecting someone to just walk up and buy that stuff in quantity! lol


*
Good Idea, our WallyWorld does not have any! Looked again today, I wanted to make more of Old Coots cake in a jar.*


----------



## Grimm

Good to know. I wonder if the results would be similar with fresh homemade lasagna or even Stouffers veggie lasagna.

Lets see how long it takes PB to make a snotty comment how the "food gods" or the goobermint don't want us doing this!


----------



## Transplant

OOOOOOoooooo I am telling the canning nazis. But I am not above a bribe a jar of canned lasagna and a spoon will make a good bribe LOL

However if it had meat in it I would go the whole 90 mins. That is how long I process my meat sauces. 

Now I am going to have to try this.


----------



## Dakine

Transplant said:


> OOOOOOoooooo I am telling the canning nazis. But I am not above a bribe a jar of canned lasagna and a spoon will make a good bribe LOL
> 
> However if it had meat in it I would go the whole 90 mins. That is how long I process my meat sauces.
> 
> Now I am going to have to try this.


They already know about me, I tore the tags off my mattress and the mattress police got called, and they are blabby, they told everyone!!!

Life in the fast lane! :beercheer:


----------



## Transplant

Dakine said:


> They already know about me, I tore the tags off my mattress and the mattress police got called, and they are blabby, they told everyone!!!
> 
> Life in the fast lane! :beercheer:


Ahhh another one whose reputation preceeds them LOL. I walk in a store and the tag police come out of the woodwork. I try to explain to them I don't remove them unless I buy the item LOL


----------



## neldarez

At my age I'm hanging with folks in the fast lane.....geesh, I was hoping there would still be some excitement left!!:eyebulge::rofl:


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Thank you Dakine, I was going to experiment with it but since you did, I can just pick it up and run with it.
> 
> Hear that Ms Nelda, we have another experimenter here!


You're still KING though..........no question!:cheers: ( lets make this one, wine cooler)


----------



## MetalPrepper

So, is it already cooked and frozen by stoffers...or is it uncooked and frozen?


----------



## Dakine

MetalPrepper said:


> So, is it already cooked and frozen by stoffers...or is it uncooked and frozen?


its uncooked and frozen.


----------



## Dakine

does anyone know why the noodles are supposed to disintegrate? is it supposed to be the heat and pressure of the canning process? is it possibly something it would be canned with? for instance maybe the acid from the tomato sauce could dissolve the noodles over time?... in which case my lasagna noodles could still go poof? but the posts I've seen people make it was about pasta in general, not "dont do pasta with acids like tomato sauce"


----------



## NicoleG

Dakine said:


> does anyone know why the noodles are supposed to disintegrate? is it supposed to be the heat and pressure of the canning process? is it possibly something it would be canned with? for instance maybe the acid from the tomato sauce could dissolve the noodles over time?... in which case my lasagna noodles could still go poof? but the posts I've seen people make it was about pasta in general, not "dont do pasta with acids like tomato sauce"


Dakine, did yours disintegrate with the pressure canning?

I sooooo want this to work (over time). I need some new ideas to can !

EDIT: I'm sorry I hadn't read the post that said yours was fine. I do wonder about long term. I picture the texture to be like canned pasta (a bit too soft for me)


----------



## Hooch

sounds yummy!


----------



## MetalPrepper

You know I am new at all of this, certainly canning...but...after doing it a little bit, I see that canning "cooks the shit" outta stuff....so my thoughts on it are: can basics like meats and a couple of stew things, vegetables when I grow them this season....and store rice and pasta....thinking that if SHTF I can have "fun" cooking some of these things together...I also have started a pretty good stock pile of "flavorings" and intend to start an herb garden as well as a medicinal herb garden this spring. I like the idea of canning things ya can't make, like cake , butter and cheese and am going to try my luck at those...


----------



## Grimm

MetalPrepper said:


> You know I am new at all of this, certainly canning...but...after doing it a little bit, I see that canning "cooks the shit" outta stuff....so my thoughts on it are: can basics like meats and a couple of stew things, vegetables when I grow them this season....and store rice and pasta....thinking that if SHTF I can have "fun" cooking some of these things together...I also have started a pretty good stock pile of "flavorings" and intend to start an herb garden as well as a medicinal herb garden this spring. I like the idea of canning things ya can't make, like cake , butter and cheese and am going to try my luck at those...


Be careful. Some members of this forum think canning dairy, eggs, etc is taboo and will 'report' you to the 'canning gods'.


----------



## MetalPrepper

LOL...I will take my chances....after all I am a prepper..."come and get me canning Gods!~!"...


----------



## Bobbb

Grimm said:


> Be careful. Some members of this forum think canning dairy, eggs, etc is taboo and will 'report' you to the 'canning gods'.


There's mindless conformism and then there's refraining from doing things just because you can but really shouldn't because the risk is too high and the science issues haven't been resolved.

I don't believe that anyone on this board is a food scientist and I see no conspiracy on the part of food scientists to stop people from canning butter and such, but from what I've read a lot of these canning experiments that people are doing are not wise.

By not wise I mean the risk of botulism is there, to whatever degree, and the benefit gained from canning butter or pasta, to me and my family, comes nowhere near close enough to gamble with lives.

From where I stand the canning universe is very, very diverse. I can pressure can a whole bunch of stuff and do it under established guidelines so, for me, I see no benefit at all from experimenting into areas and foods that food scientists don't advocate.


----------



## UncleJoe

And there you have it.


----------



## Grimm

UncleJoe said:


> And there you have it.


Is it just me or did the sarcasm go right over his head?!

Anyway I was referring to someone else...


----------



## Lake Windsong

Grimm said:


> Is it just me or did the sarcasm go right over his head?!
> 
> Anyway I was referring to someone else...


No one on this forum would ever argue if we were all happily spoon deep in some canned cake while logged in.


----------



## MetalPrepper

Wasn't HillBilly's cake experiment up to a year now without death?


----------



## Grimm

MetalPrepper said:


> Wasn't HillBilly's cake experiment up to a year now without death?


I believe April marks a year.


----------



## WWhermit

MetalPrepper said:


> Wasn't HillBilly's cake experiment up to a year now without death?


Have we heard from him today?


----------



## Bobbb

MetalPrepper said:


> Wasn't HillBilly's cake experiment up to a year now without death?


You know what? I've been in a room with someone, scratch that, I've actually kissed my wife when she had a cold, and I didn't catch her cold. I guess that means colds are not contagious.


----------



## Dakine

Bobbb said:


> You know what? I've been in a room with someone, scratch that, I've actually kissed my wife when she had a cold, and I didn't catch her cold. I guess that means colds are not contagious.


I understand the point you're driving at bobbb, but that leads me to wonder... how do soups get by with canning beef noodle soup? chicken noodle soup?

if botulism is the concern, then they must be baking the noodles at high temps to be eradicating the spores before canning them? They sure don't taste or have the texture of pasta that was treated that way.


----------



## Bobbb

Dakine said:


> I understand the point you're driving at bobbb, but that leads me to wonder... how do soups get by with canning beef noodle soup? chicken noodle soup?
> 
> if botulism is the concern, then they must be baking the noodles at high temps to be eradicating the spores before canning them? They sure don't taste or have the texture of pasta that was treated that way.


I don't know.

I would guess that there are a lot of things that factories can do that a home craftsman can't. In the case of food canning, this might involve a host of chemical additives and preservatives which make the starches hold up or resist becoming a breeding ground for C. Botulinum.

What we're left with is that food scientists aren't comfortable with the process for home canners. Perhaps they have a very high threshold of safety before they endorse a process and everyone will be fine except for 20 people a year who might die from botulism. To us, 20 people per year dying from a population of 310 million might be an acceptable risk but it might not be for food scientists and so they withhold endorsement.

I don't know the stats on poisoning and I don't know what the concern of the food scientists is, but I don't think it's a conspiracy, so, FOR ME, I've got plenty of other food that I can can without having to take an unknown risk. The benefit is too small in exchange for taking a leap into the unknown. You guys may never have a problem over your lifetimes of doing this, long lifetimes, but it's likely that someone will because someone is always the unlucky sap who proves the rule. Now as Clint would say "Do you feel lucky, punk, well do ya?"


----------



## boomer

I figure it is kind of like Chineese medicine for pregnant women: If Chineese women haven't noticed a problem with it over the centuries we likely do not need some science priest, working for a pharmaceutical telling us they haven't done a double blind study and that it is therefore not safe.

The scientific experts I generally listen to are the nearly 100 year old women who have never lost a sibling, a child or even a spouse over the older, what we now call experimental and unsafe canning practices. Find a 1945 Ball canning book.


----------



## PackerBacker

Grimm said:


> Anyway I was referring to someone else...


:kiss: .......................


----------



## PackerBacker

IMO. A lot of this boils down to understanding the fundamental science of canning. Asking why it can be commercially canned but not home canned falls into that. As does sterilizing canning jars before you pressure can something in them.

Also. Basically things fall into 3 categories when canning.

1.) products and/or processes that have been proven safe.

2.) products and/or processes that have been proven _unsafe_

3.) everything else.

An example of #1 would be canning a pint of beef cubes in a PC for 10 psi @ sea level for 75 minutes. No one here will say or argue that is unsafe.

An example of #2 would be canning cake. It's a proven fact that you may not get the internal temps high enough to killing the cooties that could later kill you. The question here is whether or not those bugs are present to begin with.

An example of #3 would be canning butter. Canning butter is written of by the NCHFP as not being economical and therefore not tested or studied. I would agree it's not worth it for normal people. But we are not normal are we?  Canning butter is likely completely safe.

My BIL's mother still BWB cans all her veggies and my amish neighbor BW cans his meats. Since it works for them and I am tired of pressure canning I am throwing out the pressure canners and will be bathtub boiling water bathing everything from now on.


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> My BIL's mother still BWB cans all her veggies and my amish neighbor BW cans his meats. Since it works for them and I am tired of pressure canning I am throwing out the pressure canners and will be bathtub boiling water bathing everything from now on.


Is that sarcasm I detect?!


----------



## PackerBacker

Grimm said:


> Is that sarcasm I detect?!


Your detector is still working. :congrat:


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> Your detector is still working. :congrat:


Its been awhile since you made me giggle.


----------



## DJgang

Well, I think the food scientists and those 'extension office folks' are part of the evil globalists :laugh:

I ain't canning any stouffers ... But y'all go right ahead. I just wanted to make a plug for the globalists! :eyebulge:

Haha! More coffee......


----------



## CulexPipiens

Just read this thread and I'm thinking of trying this but doing it dry. Basically, noodles (maybe spirals?), tomato powder, TVP, spices, some powered or dehydrated mozzerella. Perhaps dehydrated spinach... dunno... will have to experiment with that. While you'd still have to add water and cook, you'd end up with all the flavors of a lasagna when finished.


----------



## Lake Windsong

CulexPipiens said:


> Just read this thread and I'm thinking of trying this but doing it dry. Basically, noodles (maybe spirals?), tomato powder, TVP, spices, some powered or dehydrated mozzerella. Perhaps dehydrated spinach... dunno... will have to experiment with that. While you'd still have to add water and cook, you'd end up with all the flavors of a lasagna when finished.


Take a look at some hamburger helper type boxes for some ingredient ideas, especially for spices (garlic/onion powder, etc). Might could help you with some variation ideas.


----------



## Lake Windsong

I just googled homemade hamburger helper mix and some really good sites and recipes showed up on the first page. Sounds like you picked a good plan.


----------



## jeff47041

Oh boy, I was gonna ask if it's safe to can chili with added noodles because I read that you shouldn't can noodles.
I was just wondering if they think it's not safe because the noodles would keep swelling and pop the tops, (which is what I thought their reasoning was) or is it because they think botulism will be in the noodles?
I'm sooo confused now. Maybe I better read some more of the canning portion of the forum.
I really want to can some left over chili, but I do not want to harm my granddaughter.


----------



## Grimm

jeff47041 said:


> Oh boy, I was gonna ask if it's safe to can chili with added noodles because I read that you shouldn't can noodles.
> I was just wondering if they think it's not safe because the noodles would keep swelling and pop the tops, (which is what I thought their reasoning was) or is it because they think botulism will be in the noodles?
> I'm sooo confused now. Maybe I better read some more of the canning portion of the forum.
> I really want to can some left over chili, but I do not want to harm my granddaughter.


Talk to Davarm. He is our canning guru here.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Grimm said:


> Talk to Davarm. He is our canning guru here.


Quoted for truth.

Look, there are some pretty mouthy know-it-alls on this site who know bugger all but never let that stand in their way when it comes to grandstanding.

Davarm is the real deal with a vast amount of experience.
I'd be trusting him before any of the wind bags.

:beercheer:


----------



## Ontimegreg

I'm trying this now, thanks


----------



## Grimm

Ontimegreg said:


> I'm trying this now, thanks


Remember you do this at your own risk. If you get sick or whatever it is on you not the OP or anyone else.


----------



## Ontimegreg

Well, I'm not planning on long-term storage, I'm not sure how long short term is but my family never eats leftovers and some stuff just doesn't freeze well. would thoroughly reheating after opening the jars be any safer?


----------



## Grimm

Ontimegreg said:


> Well, I'm not planning on long-term storage, our family never eats leftovers and some stuff just doesn't freeze well. would thoroughly cooking after opening the jars be any safer?


I'm not the canning guru around these parts though I have canned some weird things in my day (hotdogs- thanks to Old Coot, meatloaf and cake).

I just wanted to remind anyone thinking that just because we have all done some "out of the ordinary" canning and lived that caution and common sense can go out the window. Federal safety guidelines do not recommend canning any of the off the wall things many of us have done so just be aware you do so at your own risk.

Always pressure can any meats. Fully cooked before hand or not. That is my word of advice. Err on the side of caution.

But, please, don't be afraid to experiment and report back to us how it went.


----------



## weedygarden

Ontimegreg said:


> Well, I'm not planning on long-term storage, I'm not sure how long short term is but my family never eats leftovers and some stuff just doesn't freeze well. would thoroughly reheating after opening the jars be any safer?


No. Botulism is one thing that can grow in improperly canned food. Heating it up does not kill it, but might kill your family.

If it were me, I would can everything, except the noodles, and then, when I heated up the contents of the jar, cook your noodles then. Do not risk your family's life.

Noodles do not reheat well. I would think they would disintegrate in canning as well. I used to make chicken soup with noodles. Now, if I made chicken soup, I heat up enough for what I want for a meal, and add the noodles right before I eat it.


----------



## Ontimegreg

Thanks, I learned something new today


----------



## Caribou

Clostridium botulinum is a bacteria that produces a neurotoxin. The canning process kills the bacteria before the toxin is produced. Canning can't destroy the toxin it can only prevent the formation of the toxin by eliminating the Clostridium botulinum that produces it. If the food you are canning already has the botulism toxin in it or if the seal is broken and bacteria is allowed inside the jar toxins will form. 

Commercial or home canned upon opening any canned goods check for a vacuum and check the interior of the can/jar for discoloration or rust. Pay particular attention to the lids.


----------



## Ontimegreg

Is there any other way of knowing if it's safe? I always smell them when I open the jars, does botuli....... Whatever smell? Just wondering. By the way I just found this site and I all ready love it.


----------



## Ontimegreg

How do you reply to a specific person , so I'm not just randomly asking questions?


----------



## Grimm

Ontimegreg said:


> How do you reply to a specific person , so I'm not just randomly asking questions?


There is a button at the bottom of each post that says 'quote'. click that button on the post of the person you want to reply to.


----------



## Caribou

Ontimegreg said:


> Is there any other way of knowing if it's safe? I always smell them when I open the jars, does botuli....... Whatever smell? Just wondering. By the way I just found this site and I all ready love it.


The botulism toxin doesn't smell. There may be other bacteria along with it that do smell. Any bad odor don't eat it.

If there is any question about the quality of the product then don't can it. Check the seal when it cools, and again when you open it.

Canning is a lot like shooting. Follow the safety rules and everything should be fine. If you can get someone to show you how to do it the first time or two it would be a great way to learn. The extension service at your local college may also offer classes. It is a lot of fun and well worth the effort.


----------



## Ontimegreg

Grimm said:


> There is a button at the bottom of each post that says 'quote'. click that button on the post of the person you want to reply to.


Sweet thanks, I really want to thank everyone for sharing in this discussion. I think I'm going to like it here.


----------



## Dakine

weedygarden said:


> No. Botulism is one thing that can grow in improperly canned food. Heating it up does not kill it, but might kill your family.
> 
> If it were me, I would can everything, except the noodles, and then, when I heated up the contents of the jar, cook your noodles then. Do not risk your family's life.
> 
> Noodles do not reheat well. I would think they would disintegrate in canning as well. I used to make chicken soup with noodles. Now, if I made chicken soup, I heat up enough for what I want for a meal, and add the noodles right before I eat it.


Yes and No.

botulism is a bacteria toxin that will flourish in an oxygen free environment (READ AS: RELEVANT TO HOME CANNING!!!!)

so... how big a deal is it?

what you're canning doesn't get botulism because you canned it. It had it already. canning your already infected food didn't introduce botulism.

follow normal standard canning procedures, read as: don't get creative! don't try to guess what the temp is in your pressure cooker! spend a couple bucks, buy a pressure CANNER!!!! know what the temp is and how long you're cooking for.

http://www.bt.cdc.gov/agent/Botulism/clinicians/control.asp


----------

